# Harbor Freight coupons at Home Depot



## LoydMoore (Jan 16, 2013)

After reading where many LumberJocks have used HF coupons at HD I decided to use one to buy a Diablo dado blade.

The HD manager told me that do not and have never accepted HF coupons. I asked if it was a local poiicy or franchise wide to which she replied no HD store has ever accepted a HF coupon and anyone who says they have is making it up.

Is there a place I can find a HD policy that says they will take the HF coupons?


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

They take them in central florida call home depot customer service at 1-800-homedepot. They are a great help. Good luck


----------



## WVWoodWorker1 (Feb 5, 2013)

She is wrong….I have personally done it a couple times. I told the manager that I needed a tablesaw and Lowes had already agreed to take the coupon on a Dewalt but I preferred the Rigid. I told her the coupon was the deciding factor and she said, yes, we can accept that. $500.00 tablesaw for $400.00…great deal! Its up to the local manager and you definitely have to have a Harbor Freight Store close by. I dont believe you will find a HD Policy that says either way. Good luck


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

I called in to see if I could get away with it when buying my R4512, but they claimed that since Harbor Freight has their own brand of tool, they can't accept them. A bit ironic, since the table saw in question was a Home Depot brand Ridgid. My next big purchase there will be the Ridgid spindle/belt sander, so I'll try to be a little more aggressive then.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

wvwoodworker1 has it right.

i just bought a compressor for a friend and used a HF 20% coupon in the transaction. i used the 20% coupon because i forgot the 25% coupon ay home, and time was important. the day after Sandy hit lower westchester cnty in NY, there were 6 pallets of 5KW gennys in that same HD. bought a genny for a neighbor with a HF 20% coupon (BTW, all the gennys were gone in 3 hours that day!). and when HD clearanced the dewalt 735 planers, i used the 20% coupon to buy 4 of them in a different HD. they honored the 20% and applied an additional 10% discount to "match or beat" the competition.

loydmoore…....if you think it would help, i'll post a pic of the compressor receipt. maybe that'll soften up your manager.


----------



## Mark828 (Feb 13, 2013)

I work at Home Depot and this is basically they're competitor coupon Policy, They will only accept a competitor coupon if the same exact item you are purchasing is sold at the competitors store. For example, I had a gentleman the other day purchasing a garbage disposal trying to use a harbor freight coupon, last time I checked harbor freight didn't sell garbage disposals so we couldn't accept it. It was safe to say he was not happy. It really depends on the management. Ive seen cases where a manager has skewed the policy to keep a long time customer but that's about it.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

I just used a HF 20% off coupon at Home Depot on a 8' piece of privacy fence. I know that HF does not carry fencing! It is all the store.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I've had success using the coupon a few times at HD. I can't recall them every denying me. Lowe's on the other hand wouldn't take the HF coupon.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I worked at HD for 7 years. It *ALL *depends on the individual store manager. The manager (and the assistant mgrs) keep track of how much "discounting" they do on a daily basis, because it affects their bonuses.

And one of the biggest deciding factors is if there is a HF within a few miles that the manager considers "competition" in deciding if they'll take the coupon.

If you call the Customer Service line and raise a bunch of stink, they'll usually TELL the manager to take the coupon. He'll do it, but he will NOT be happy because you went over his head and it affects the bottom line of his store.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

*He'll do it, but he will NOT be happy*

well now, that sounds like a terrific reason to, for example, pay $700 for a generator as opposed to $560.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

my HD said they wouldnt take it because they arent comparable tools. whatever


----------



## lieutenantdan (Feb 1, 2012)

I work at Home Depot. Any coupon MUST be the identical product (i.e. model no. and manufacturer). Only the Store Manager can override that and if he does he has to answer for it with his boss in Corporate. Not a good thing.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I too have had them honor the coupon, and refuse the coupon as well. I bought a Husqvarna chainsaw at Lowe's a couple of weeks ago and the let me use the coupon. Seems Lowe's is a bit easier going on it. Strangely, it seems that they both have the 110% price match guarantees, that they have tried to wiggle out of when shown lower prices at a place like Amazon. My philosophy has been to ask nicely, build my case, and they usually help out. Try to strong arm them, and usually not as good results.


----------



## lieutenantdan (Feb 1, 2012)

Home Depot company policy is 100% match for online (including Amazon), not 110%. 110% is brick and mortar only.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Ahh, that makes sense Lt. Helps to know the rules.


----------



## fstellab (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Back in January of this year I purchased a R4512 from HD using a Harbor Freight 20% coupon. They did not give me any trouble, in fact, they gave no "push back" at all, treated it as just a normal coupon.

The Store is located in Jacksonville, FL just south on the town right off of RT95, Southside #226


----------



## pwalter (Apr 29, 2011)

I used one when I bought my Dewalt planer here in Pittsburgh. They didn't give me any trouble at all.


----------



## Mibuckeye (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought the same dado blade last week at the Kalamazoo,MI store with the HF coupon. I have called the store before and they said that thy don't accept it. I went in for giggles as I was in neighborhood. They took it. Best of luck to ya


----------



## lieutenantdan (Feb 1, 2012)

You may find more Store Managers accepting non-conforming coupons in the areas of the country that are suffering from the piss pour economy we are in, however, he or she is ultimately held accountable.


----------



## Anguspapa (Sep 13, 2013)

Being a past employee of Depot, I served 10 years, I served my time in hell, I never saw them take a HB coupon, but that does not mean they wouldn't. It's worth the trying. And like has been said it depends on who you ask. Right now if you put your purchase on a Depot card you can get 5%, but have to remind them. They have always taken Lowe's coupons, you can also make them beat Lowe's prices by 5%, vice versa. I made them lower the price of my DeWalt 12" sliding compound miter saw, from $599.00 to $429, after taxes! Beating Amazons price. I worked, under that manager and she new that I would bring my new saw in and receipt, from Amazon and show her boss! Then ask, are you happy you lost the sale?


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I tried on both my local Home Depots. 
In both cases, the manager on-duty had acted as if they'd had been asked this question 100 times before. They were both pretty quick to tell me to go "eff myself"...in so many words.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

good to remember, fstellab. I wonder if the store in Fernandina Beach/Yulee will accept the HF coupons?


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

HD and Lowes seem to take each others coupons without question but either of them is hit or miss when it comes to coupons from HF or Sears. The most common and obvious excuse for refusal is they sell different brand merchandise, however sometimes it depends on the percentage and what your buying. The higher the percent off or the higher the price on the item and the quicker they will balk, but it never hurts to try. The 10% coupons sears gives out on tools are much easier to pass than the HF coupons.


----------



## TheNorseman (May 19, 2014)

It worked for me, although I had to persuade the HD manager. At first, she said that it had to be for an exact item. I explained the Ridgid is a HD brand and not available everywhere else. I also said that Harbor Freight sells thickness planers. I'm not sure if either of those statements is true.

I then commented on how much I liked the Home Depot brand, and that is why I wanted to use the coupon. The manager said she would allow it this time only, and that I should not try to do this again.

Oh yeah, there is also an issue of Family Handyman on the receipt. I bought the magazine to get the coupon. Talk about one stop shopping!


----------

